# dog drops to the ground when getting off couch?



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

I just adopted a 1 yr old male pit. Ive noticed he likes to stretch alot.. But mainly when he goes to get off of the couch he puts his front paws on the ground first then almost drags his legs and plops down onto the ground? even just going to lay on the ground you can almost hear a thump because he drops himself to the ground a little bit? i wasnt sure if this was some sort of hip problem? he seems to have no pain at all. I take him for walks with no problem. I have a regular vet check appointment coming up and i will bring this up.. But i didnt know if any of you have seen this in your own dog? I didnt know if it was just a silly thing he does or a health issue i should worry about?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my dogs do the leg stretch on the couch too, mine also just plop on the ground because they kick their legs backwards froggy style. If your dog lays with his feet backwards, your dog doesn't have any hip issues that are bugging him.


----------



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

i know what your saying with the laying down with the feet straight back.. my mothers dog does that. My dog doesnt do that when he actually lays down though? also watching him walk around i dont think he really bends one of his back knees? but he has no problem bending it when climbing onto the couch?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If it's something that you are truely worried about, definitely take him to the vet. It's hard for me to say without seeing it, yanno?


----------



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah. maybe i'm just worrying too much. He seems happy as a clam around the house. I just thought it was a bit unusual.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like you're on top of it! I would just keep an internal log of all his movements and flexibility. The more info you have for the vet, the better. Also, I would worry myself to the point that I started imagining things wrong with my dog. I'm NOT saying your doing this, but I know when I did it I think I was in more pain than him Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

naw your dog should be fine. Red does the same thing, and its out of lazyness. i thinks its hilarious when he does it bkuz it looks like hes melting off the couch and onto the floor. arent dogs humerous


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Dosia does the same thing. He always does the army crawl into the frog dog mode and then a plop. It's pretty funny  He rarely lays down by putting his but down. He always goes front end first.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO that is a favorite among pit bulls to get off the couch! Several of my dogs drag them selves off the couch and plop on the ground and some just like to roll off the ground! Unless you notice any lameness in your dog this is a normal and quirky behavior with come dogs. I had a dog who would roll off back wards and always land on her head! It was really funny and I think she liked to make us laugh!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO that is a favorite among pit bulls to get off the couch! Several of my dogs drag them selves off the couch and plop on the ground and some just like to roll off the ground! Unless you notice any lameness in your dog this is a normal and quirky behavior with come dogs. I had a dog who would roll off back wards and always land on her head! It was really funny and I think she liked to make us laugh!


:rofl::rofl: That's cute :woof:


----------

